# Stent and POBA coding question



## cvand1972 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm sure this question has been asked several times, but I just can't search anymore....
A Stent was placed in the distal left circumflex artery.
A Balloon Angioplasty was performed in the OM3 branch of the left circumflex artery.
Could I code 92928 and 92920-59?
Or should it be 92928 and 92921?
My thoughts are torn between the two.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Aug 6, 2013)

cvand1972 said:


> I'm sure this question has been asked several times, but I just can't search anymore....
> A Stent was placed in the distal left circumflex artery.
> A Balloon Angioplasty was performed in the OM3 branch of the left circumflex artery.
> Could I code 92928 and 92920-59?
> ...



I would bill 92928-lc and 92921-om, since the OM is a branch of the LC.  You may not get paid for the PTCA, but still bill it.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## balloju (Aug 6, 2013)

*? Regarding the Modifier---OM*



Jim Pawloski said:


> I would bill 92928-lc and 92921-om, since the OM is a branch of the LC.  You may not get paid for the PTCA, but still bill it.
> HTH,
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC



I agree with the above codes, but do we have Modifier for Obtuse marginal as OM.

I remember the M are RI, RC, LD, LCD & LM.

can you please let me know if any M in any book, so I can claim a case similar to that.
Thanks


----------



## klbreznau (Oct 4, 2018)

balloju said:


> I agree with the above codes, but do we have Modifier for Obtuse marginal as OM.
> 
> I remember the M are RI, RC, LD, LCD & LM.
> 
> ...



Modifier for OM is LC, branches off for left circumflex coronary artery.


----------

